# 520 power steering oil type



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

My owners manual says see your John Deere dealer for power steering oil. Does anyone know what is recommended for my 1956 520?


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I decided to go with the John Deere ps oil costing $7.63 a quart.


----------

